# Shedding - what are your experiences?



## Nicky79 (Nov 3, 2012)

I tried to search the forum for the keyword *shedding* but did not find a single post. I was a little surprised, because I guess that is an issue which was talked over before. However, I am wondering what your experiences with shedding are. The litter which our puppy will come from is a F2. 

I learned, that the puppies can be 50/50 but can also tend more toward the Cocker Spaniel or the poodle. Does that mean that it is better to have a F1 or what advantage has a F2 regarding shedding? That is a thing I have not unterstood properly yet. A friend of mine, has a Maltipoo and it is really amazing how less he is shedding. Even if you softly pull his coat, there is no hair coming out. Is that similar to the experiences you make with your cockapoos?

Thanks so much for your help,
greetings from Germany
Nicky


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Both of mine are F1, however Wilf coat favours a poodle and so does not shed however there is a certain amount of what I'd class as dander on the comb or brush after grooming, Mables coat is straighter and I would describe it as leaning more towards a cocker, slighty more hair like in texture than wool like, she sheds slightly but not where it's on your clothes or as you find in say a Labradors house. So there is no specific guarantee of coat type in an F1. When looking at an F2 litter then the curlier the coat the more they will favour the poodle coat and taken more from that gene pool, the flatter the coat the more they will favour the cocker and taken more from that gene pool. The breeder should be able to help you with coat types otherwise you should get a rough idea around 5 weeks old maybe earlier xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I have an f1 cockapoo with a thick wavy/curly coat and I'm afraid he still sheds hair, I'm hoping it's just his adult coat coming through but I'm not too sure, so it goes to show that you can never tell what the coat is going to be like,even on non straight coated poo's x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

emmelg said:


> I have an f1 cockapoo with a thick wavy/curly coat and I'm afraid he still sheds hair, I'm hoping it's just his adult coat coming through but I'm not too sure, so it goes to show that you can never tell what the coat is going to be like,even on non straight coated poo's x


Is it the white that sheds, although I suppose so as he has rather a lot of it....I've stated this a few times, it's only white hairs that I see of Mables and in all fairness probably less so as she gets older x


----------



## Nicky79 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Whites shedding more?*

Dear Karen,

I am not sure if I understood your posting right. Does it mean that dogs with white or light coloured coat do shed more? Our puppy (which will be chocolate or black) would therefore have good chances of not shedding a lot?

We used to have cats years ago (British shorthair) and they lost so much hair, you can hardly imagine. If you brushed or touched them the flur went down like snow. And it was all year round. Therefore I am a little scared of having the whole house full of hair again.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Nicky79 said:


> Dear Karen,
> 
> I am not sure if I understood your posting right. Does it mean that dogs with white or light coloured coat do shed more? Our puppy (which will be chocolate or black) would therefore have good chances of not shedding a lot?
> 
> We used to have cats years ago (British shorthair) and they lost so much hair, you can hardly imagine. If you brushed or touched them the flur went down like snow. And it was all year round. Therefore I am a little scared of having the whole house full of hair again.


I think what she means is if you have a mixed black/white chocolate/white etc they can loose some of there white hair,not just the light coloured poo's.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Is it the white that sheds, although I suppose so as he has rather a lot of it....I've stated this a few times, it's only white hairs that I see of Mables and in all fairness probably less so as she gets older x


Yes it is the white hair Karen, my black patterned rug is looking more Grey than black, good to hear that it may lessen in time...

His coat is changing dramatically at the moment.

Here's a picture


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Nicky

I would say there is little difference between the generations and potential shedding. All generations can produce puppies that lean more towards the cocker spaniel. Honey is an F1 and her coat started off straighter and more hair like and shed noticeably on my clothes. However, as she's getting older, her hair is generally becoming fleecier and is hardly shedding at all. I can pull on it and not get any hair out at all. I think she will end up with a loose wavy coat that is hopefully low maintenance.

I also have a cockachon x poodle mix and his coat is thick and curly and was thick from the start. Although it's an attractive coat and doesn't shed on anything, it does shed into his coat, so I have to make sure I comb it out almost daily otherwise matts will appear, which makes it quite a high maintenance coat.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ps: you might find this thread useful:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8379&highlight=shedding


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

My puppy is an F3. I will be getting him the 1st of December. Do they shed their puppy fur?


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

My 3 girls are all different,all F1s. Eden does'nt shed,only when brushed,then it minimal,Willow does shed quite a lot,mainly white,and Coral does'nt shed at all,even when brushed.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No I didn't mean that white hair or lighter haired dogs DO moult more, I just wondered if it was the experience of people with roan or parti dogs that it was the white that seems to moult, just my observation of Mables coat but may not be others.
If an F2 pup takes on the cocker gene from both Cockapoo F1 parents then you could have a Cockapoo that resembles a cocker and therefore a cocker type of coat if you are wanting a lower shedding coat then check the coat types at about 5 week you or at least your breeder will be able to tell what the coat will be like. There may not however be any pups in the litter with a flat type of coat x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie has a more curly coat like a poodle and Dexter a straighter coat like a spaniel. They are both F1 and they have never shed a hair.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

My dog is an F1 and she doesn't shed. Once in a while I will find little bits of hair around and some comes out in her brush if she has a mat that I have to get out, but other than that, no shedding.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Millie is an F1 and is white, she sheds but not a lot you mainly notice if you are wearing black clothes  hair does come out when I comb her.


----------



## Middy (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, new to the forum 

Lux is an F2 and at 8 months. She has a really fluffy,fleecy coat, more poodle than spaniel and sheds very little, probably as much as I do. You can guarantee a mixture of my long red hair and her tiny black hair in clumps when I hoover, but thats hardly anything to me after having a Collie..


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Middy said:


> Hi, new to the forum
> 
> Lux is an F2 and at 8 months. She has a really fluffy,fleecy coat, more poodle than spaniel and sheds very little, probably as much as I do. You can guarantee a mixture of my long red hair and her tiny black hair in clumps when I hoover, but thats hardly anything to me after having a Collie..


Ha ha - my collie is just shedding her summer undercoat before growing in her winter coat (she sheds majorly twice a year) she looks very scruffy and the entire house seems to be covered in black hair - I'm hoovering twice a day!!

Kiki (F1b) has soft fleecy coat - she doesn't seem to shed at all yet, but if I comb her out with a fine comb (after a brush) I do get a tiny little bit of hair collecting in the comb. Her coat is already 11-12cm long when straightened out. She is off to have an all over trim tomorrow as I find she takes so long to dry after a walk through long damp grass - or pouring rain!! My theory is reduce the amount of hair, reduce the time spent drying her off!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

There is no such thing as non shedding. Like humans all dogs will shed hair, the only difference is some shed more than others! I don't think there is a safe bet with regards to amount of shedding and cockapoo generation. Lola is F1 and has a smoother coat, the general rule is that the straighter the coat the greater the amount of shedding but I haven't found this at all. The only time i see hairs is when I bath Lola and the same thing happens to me when I wash my hair! I can pull her hair and none comes out in my hand.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So I guess Nicky that you could say virtually all Cockapoo's are pretty low shedding! like everything else about them they are all a little different and there are no guarantee's what you will get. I don't think the generation they are makes a difference, generally but not always it seems the curlier coat the less shedding. My boy was pretty smooth as a young pup and he did have about a week at around 4 months when we got quite a few hairs on our clothes (only noticed on black ones though), don't know if it was his age or the change of season (weather). Since getting older though his coat has thickened up and like others have said we only really get hairs when grooming.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovecockapoo2 said:


> My puppy is an F3. I will be getting him the 1st of December. Do they shed their puppy fur?


Are you by any chance getting one of Gigi's puppies from SC? ;-)


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes I am!!! His name is Thor  Are you too?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't really know what ginger is as far as numbers like f1or f2,and don't really knows what that means ,but she is 5 month old and has not shed any hair at all ,but she looks like a cotton ball and so fluffy and soft.but even when we comb her we get mostly dirt or dander then hair..oh when do they normally start to get there adult fur.,,,,,Lumpy


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lumpy they get their adult coat at about 8 months, then it can all change!!!!!

Weller isn't a heavy shedder, he looses odd hairs but after having other breeds that do the twice yearly full moult, it's nothing! His litter brother however is a heavy shedder, so coats vary dog to dog. Generally poos shed a lot less than other breeds but if this is your first dog you may well find they are not 100% non shedding.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my cocker buffy .that we had to put down, she didn't shed much,but we also would keep her cut short. so i think that helps,,,,,Lumpy


----------

